# Delivery in Manhattan, How can you find a parking?



## Hybrids (Jan 24, 2016)

I usually drive in Brooklyn. Wondering is it possible to drive for a delivery in Manhattan? I mean, working alone, and without getting a ticket. And how you find a parking? Is double parking or park on loading/commercial zone ok?


----------



## ooberEATSgoober (Mar 7, 2017)

Hybrids said:


> I usually drive in Brooklyn. Wondering is it possible to drive for a delivery in Manhattan? I mean, working alone, and without getting a ticket. And how you find a parking? Is double parking or park on loading/commercial zone ok?


I find it impossible. I only tried the city once and had a friend wait in the car. Otherwise, I personally wouldn't have been able to do it


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

Request an Uber? (j/k)


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

andaas said:


> Request an Uber? (j/k)


Yeah if you got a free ride coming to you you this you could make your deliveries that way.


----------



## algorhythm (Mar 6, 2017)

Haven't bothered in Manhattan, only BK/QNS...not worth getting a ticket to deliver to someone on the 17th floor who isn't going to tip you anyway.


----------

